# emerge nvidia-glx error

## viniosity

I'm trying to install the driver for my nVidia GeForce3 card.  I tried following the steps for this on http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/desktop.xml but when I type 'emerge nvidia-glx' I get this:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Calculating dependencies ...done!
> 
> >>>> emerge (1 of 2) media-video/nvidia-kernel-1.0.4349-r2 to /
> ...

 

I checked and I do have MTRR support enabled. I'm also positive that I've copied the new image into /boot (I had to recompile in my nforce drivers so I know the new image is there).  And so I'm a little confused why I'm still getting this error.  Is there something else I need to compile in the kernel for this to work?

I've also tried running the NVIDIA .run file from their web site but while building the kernel module I get this error:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ERROR:  Unable to load the kernel module 'nvidia.o'. This is mosly likely because the kernel module was built using the wrong kernel header files.  Please make sure you have installed the kernel header files for your kernel; on Red Hat Linux systems, for example, be sure you have the 'kernel-source' rpm installed. If you know the correct kernel header files are installed, you may specify the kernel include path with the '--kernel-include-path' commandline option.
> 
> 

 

Thanks in advance for any help on this!

----------

## blade-

Hi viniosity

I was having the same problem, the fix is on the forum somewhere, it is something like,

cd /usr/src/linux

mv .config /tmp/.config

make mrproper

mv /tmp/.config /usr/src/linux/.config

make oldconfig 

then compile and copy over boot image as normal.

----------

## viniosity

I feel that I did a reasonably good job of searching the forums before posting but based on your insight I did another search.  After looking carefully through 2 pages of results I did not find anything similar.  The closest I got was a post where the answer ended up being that the user wasn't copying the right kernel image after compiling. 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=56125&highlight=nvidia+mtrr

I am quite positive I'm not making that mistake.  a) I'm forced to compile in my ethernet driver after compiling/copying b) I erased the bzImage file in /boot and /usr/src/linux/arch/i386/boot before starting.

Given all that, I tried your suggestion but unfortunately it did not work.  Any other ideas?  Really I'll take a solution for either the Nvidia driver from their site or the emerge nvidia-glx issue.. 

Thanks..

----------

## viniosity

Okay.. I think I've finally got this licked..

A) I added nv to the use flags in make.conf

B) After recompiling/copying the kernel I ran /sbin/lilo

C) ran the .run file from the nVidia site

D) tested it loaded with insmod nvidia (it did!)

E) added the following

```

# in /etc/modules.conf

 alias char-major-195 nvidia

 

 # in /etc/modules.autoload

 nvidia

 

```

presto!  Hope this helps somebody else..

----------

## pjp

Moved from Installing Gentoo.

----------

## blade-

Glad you got it working, for future reference it seems its not make mrproper but lilo.... found in another thread,

 *TheAgent wrote:*   

> ...and if you're using LILO, run it after you copy bzImage to /boot... otherwise, you won't boot into the new kernel...
> 
> it doesn't make much sense to me, but that's what i have been told and it seems to be true...

 

when i did it i did everything i could at once and assumed it must of been make mrproper that fixed it

----------

## ThunderLizard

I was having the same compilation error with my old Nvidia card (GeForce256).

Adding the USE flag "nv" to the list and recompiling the kernel fixed it for me.

----------

